# 1969 convertible switch clip installation



## Ron Noblin (Jun 9, 2016)

Does anyone have a link or know how to attach clip to hold power conv top switch to dash on 1969 GTO?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. :cheers
Hopefully someone will chime in with the answer.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Missed reading this one. The '69-72 convert top switch, as well as the dash accessory style switches; the '69 power flow ventilation, 69 reverb switch, blower defogger or rear glass defroster switch, all used a thin rectangular mild spring steel retainer which was slipped over the harness plug, run up the small harness, then snugged up against the back of the dash. Thought the retainer was reproduced, might ck Inline Tube and Ames.


----------

